# Indoor Arena size



## PDGx (Mar 24, 2013)

Don't know what a proper size is, but I'm currently working on the floor of a friends new arena that is approximately 60' x 160'. The width looks good for a reasonable turn radius. The length could be shorter, but it is similar to the arena at our trainers, which gives a decent straight run and adequate distance for figure 8's, etc. 
Allthough I think it's just dawning on them the size of the building due to the amount of material going into the floor.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

When push comes to shove, I'd go long rather than wide. 60' is a bit tight but doable and I know that 120' is a bit short as the horse just gets it body straight and the next corner is there. My outdoor is 80'x 120' and it's ok for one horse or two if doing circles at each end. I believe it is cheaper to go longer than wider as the roof trusses may require more material.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Forgive me for thinking of this from a dressage perspective, but those are the arena sizes I can most easily visualize  For 1 to 2 riders I'd think a short dressage arena would work fine- 20mx40m (~66'x132'). For any more than 2 riders I'd want a standard dressage area- 20mx60m (~66'x197').


----------



## Winterose (Sep 22, 2013)

Thanks guys
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

